

Change.org adds politicians to the mix: Is a change gonna come? - gkuan
http://pandodaily.com/2013/10/23/change-org-adds-politicians-to-the-mix-is-a-change-gonna-come/

======
fnbr
Has Change.org ever led to an actual change? I just don't see the utility of
petitions. They never seem to work.

Consider the utter ineffectuality of the "We the People" petition site.
Thousands of people signed petitions to abolish the TSA and (shockingly!)
nothing happened.

